# Tivo needs option to re-record an episode



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm sure this has been suggested before, there may even be a easy way to do it and I don't know how.

If my Tivo thinks it recorded "Shark" but truly only got half because of sporting event, when I go to delete it, in the "more options" section, I would like to be able to select "Re-Record this episode"

Tivo thinks it got it, but it really didn't, so it won't re-record it if we have it set to 1st Run only. I'd like a very easy option to tell Tivo it needs to get that episode again.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

That's true. We can go to the "View Upcoming Episodes," but that takes a bit more effort, and only shows you the next 2 weeks.


----------



## davidlachnicht (Dec 27, 2005)

Create a wish list to capture the the show's title AND episode name (EX. Matlock AND "Mirror, Mirror")


----------



## n21jc (Mar 17, 2006)

EXCELLENT suggestion! This happens to me so often!


----------

